#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Het verlonen van je personeel

## knorrepot

Nou heb ik nog een intressant discussiepunt (athans dat denk ik) en dat heeft de meeste betrekking op de loonkosten tijdens een klus. 

Stel je doet een feest of rock&roll band in een feesttent-kermistent voor pakweg 1000 man. Hiervoor zet je 3 man personeel in. 1 geluidsman, een lichtnicht en een mannetje om te sjouwen, monitormix etc. 

Geluidsman is 20 jaar, lichnicht 28, en de 3e man 18 jaar. 

Je rijd om 5 uur smiddags weg en bent er om half 6 weer. 

Hoe verloon je, op een legale en voor de belasting aantoonbaar nette wijze nu je, natuurlijk ook netjes verzekerde personeel? 

Bijv:
Alle 3 in loondienst voor de sector klein metaal?

Minimum loon 18 jarige: 4.73, 20 jarige: 5,20 en de man van 28 misschien wel 8 euro per uur netto prijzen. Dat houd je personeel in het uur over.

In de administratieve rompslomp ben je niet zo thuis dus werk je met een payroll organistatie waar je personeel staat ingeschreven. 10 netto is 30 euro bruto. Je betaald je payroll organisatie 3x het netto loon. Hiervoor zijn ze dus verzekerd, loopt alles netjes via de belasting  ect.

Van 5 tot half 6 is 12,5 uur P/p 
12,5 x 30 euro is 375 euro voor je lichtman.
12,5 x 15,6 euro is 195 euro voor de geluidsman.
12,5 x 14,19 euro is 177,40 euro voor de 3e man.

Pin me even niet vast op de minimum lonen. 

Zit je dus alleen al aan loonkosten op een bedrag van 747.4 euro! 

Dan kan een gemiddeld tentfeest waarvoor een gemiddelde prijs tussen de 1200 en 1500 euro voor licht en geluid toch nooit uit?
Laat staan we de transportkosten, en de afschrijving netjes op papier bijhouden!

Hoe doen jullie dat? Van bovenstaande situatie uitgaande, band, feesttent, licht en geluid, 3 man personeel op pad. En iedereen verzekerd en volledig legaal verloond. Vanuitgaande dat je geen vast aantal klussen hebt van dit formaat.

----------


## Gast1401081

Klopt, das de reden dat er zo weinig verloond wordt, tenzij de grote mannen langskomen ( die dus in de picture van de fiscus staan, en alles keurig geregeld hebben) ...
Ik ken zelfs bedrijven die personeel zwart naar belastingdienst-feestjes sturen. Ik verwacht dan ook binnenkort weer een actie Schuimkraag.

----------


## RayM

Max 1500 euro voor een tentfeest van 1000 man? Licht, geluid en 3 man personeel?
Dat zijn toch afbraakprijzen?

----------


## knorrepot

De reden van dit discussiepunt, buitenom dat dat het intressant is, is dat dit ooit bij ons is gebeurd (vroegah in de goeie tijd), daarom dat alles nu netjes op papier gaat. Echter, is het dan al niet eens mee rendabel om op pad te gaan  :Embarrassment: 

Maar stel je hebt 1 persoon lopen die wel netjes op papier werkt en loopt, deze persoon werkt ook het meest voor je (lees bijna ieder weekend) en de andere 2 op oproepbasis. En deze betaal je zwart uit. En tijdens het stacken van je FOH set valt er een, en krijgt een top ban 80 kilo op zich, of je lichtnicht valt uit de truss tijdens het opruimten omdat deze nat is van het biergooien.. Dan ga je dus wel mooi nat!?

----------


## knorrepot

Ik weet het, maar dit zijn momenteel wel de prijzen.. en dan mag je nog je handen dicht knijpen als bedrijf zijnde. Maargoed, laat het dan eens 500-600 man zijn, je personeel moet je er wel op inzetten. Het gaat nu even net over je afschijving van apparatuur etc, maar over de verloning van je personeel. En evt transportkosten. 

Word je personeel betaald als ze een uur in de bus zitten opweg naar een klus? Dus is de reistijd betaald?

Off-topc Ik ken ook wel mensen die een complete kermistent vol bouwen en hier maar 750 euro voor vragen, en dan komen ze niet met het minste spul aan! De reden daarvan is ''het is maar hobby voor mij'' 
Gaan wij betreffende band dan doen, kijken ze raar op als we het dubbele vragen, en word je afgeschilderd als ''afzetter'' omdat je te duur bent!

----------


## Gast1401081

Laten we wel zijn, als je welke industrie-norm dan ook ( beginnend met VCA, wat het ook waard moge zijn) loslaat op onze bedrijfstak, dan zie je iedere drie maand weer een nieuw bedrijf opstaan, de prijzen ff goed kapot maken, en vervolgens omvallen, of omgegooid worden. 
Vandaar ook mijn opmerking dat de grote jongens daar niet aan mee doen, omdat ze wel een soort van norm hanteren, qua opleveringsniveau / personeelsbeleid. 

Calculaties als deze zijn altijd weer erg interessant : de meeste concullega's  komen  óf met afgeschreven spullen, waardoor de verloning te behappen is, óf met nieuw spul, dat nog afbetaald moet worden, en daarmee is het personeel inderdaad het sluitstuk op de begroting.

----------


## Rolandino

maar voor bv 1500 euro een tentfeest verzorgen met 3 man personeel inclusief licht en geluid is natuurlijk wel de markt verzieken.

Als je als bedrijf 250 per dag rekent ex btw voor een personeel ben je al 750 euro ex kwijt per dag voor personeel kwijt.

Dus voor 750 euro zet jij een komplete PA met licht neer inclusief vervoer ?

Knap werk !

----------


## knorrepot

> maar voor bv 1500 euro een tentfeest verzorgen met 3 man personeel inclusief licht en geluid is natuurlijk wel de markt verzieken.
> 
> Als je als bedrijf 250 per dag rekent ex btw voor een personeel ben je al 750 euro ex kwijt per dag voor personeel kwijt.
> 
> Dus voor 750 euro zet jij een komplete PA met licht neer inclusief vervoer ?
> 
> Knap werk !



Ik maak voor de discussie even een rekensommetje, waaruit ik zelf al concludeer dat dit niet meer rendabel is! Met daarop de vraag, hoe word dit in de regel gedaan? Wat is daanin wel een gebruikelijke prijs voor een kermis / tentfeest?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik ken zelfs bedrijven die personeel zwart naar belastingdienst-feestjes sturen.



Sterker, er zijn zelf afdelingen van "deze firma" die vragen of het niet zonder rekening kan, want anders krijgen we niets meer georganiseerd.  :EEK!:

----------


## Rolandino

hoe je dit  moet doen ?

Heel simpel hard zijn voor jezelf en zulke klussen laten gaan.

A je wordt er niet beter van 
B het kost je op langer termijn nog meer geld
C klant moet ook realistisch blijven met kostenplaatje
D klant wilt volgende keer dat jij voor 1250 komt want ze willen nog minder betalen

Ga zo maar door.

Helaas werkt de Theorie niet met de prakrijk.
Je moet soms wel laag met de prijs gaan anders gaan ze naar een ander en ben jij weer een klus kwijt.

In een ander topic loopt ook zo een discussie over aanschaf van ......
Dit is een voorbeeld wat ik daar noem.

Aan een kant geef ik je gelijk met je prijzen want dat doen we allemaal ( er  moet toch geld binnenkomen ) 

Ik heb op dit moment 8 man in loondienst terwijl er bijna geen werk is ( ben gebonden aan seizoenswerk ) 

In het hoogseizoen heb ik jongens op stage en die betaal je niets of je geeft ze wat kleingeld en ze zijn tevreden omdat ze dit nog voor hun plezier doen daarvan moet je profiteren.

Ik kan ook mijn kop net boven water houden maar wilt niet zeggen dat ik er aan onderdoor ga. Het kost meer geld om ze uit te schrijven en later weer aan te melden.

Maar waarom niet als je zulke klussen hebt iemand in dienst nemen voor een minimaal salaris ? of enkele studieplaatsen ( stage ) geven ? Dan ben je voordeliger uit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit topic verwoordt geweldig waarom ik bijna nooit meer op pad ben met mijn spullen. :Wink: 
Tegenwoordig heb je de keus; of je stelt je uren gratis beschikbaar of je spullen, reis, voorbereiding en nawerk zullen we al helemaal niet over beginnen.
Ik zit dus liever gezellige een avondje thuis op de bank dan dat ik voor een hongerloontje mezelf helemaal uit de naad sta te werken terwijl de gemiddelde student bij AH nog meer verdient maar gelukkig heb ik daar nog een keus in.
Maar klagen mogen we niet, we hebben met z'n allen de branche verziekt met voorop een paar grote bedrijven die zich daar nu stevig mee in de vingers aan het snijden zijn.
Vergeleken met het 'normale bedrijfsleven' gebeuren er echt absurde dingen in onze branche, een beetje PA kost al snel 100K, een beetje bus 20K, beide afschrijven in 4 jaar met 50% restwaarde is dus € 1500,- per maand.
Dat moet in het weekeind verdiend worden, zeg 2 dagen per week dan kom je op pakweg € 200,- per avond uit.
Twee man personeel kost € 60,- per uur, gemiddelde klus is zo'n 20 manuur werk en heeft dus een kostprijs van € 1200,- aan uren plus € 200,- aan afschrijving van de spullen.
Tel daar nog € 100,- brandstof, opslag, verzekering en diversen bij op en je komt aan een kostprijs van € 1500,- voor een PA voor één avond.
Dan moet je, om je bedrijf gezond te houden nog winst maken, zeg 10%, waarmee je aanbiedprijs op € 1650,- uitkomt.
Wie kan mij dan uitleggen dat er concollega's zijn die dit aan kunnen bieden voor € 350,-.....?
In economisch mindere tijden kun je daar best wel wat vanaf knabbelen, je afschrijving een jaartje verlengen, zelf een stapje harder lopen, nog efficiënter werken, etc. maar de rek is daar ook wel een keer uit.
Ik ben dan ook niet verbaasd over de vele faillissementsverkopen die er het afgelopen jaar hebben plaatsgevonden, je hoeft echt geen econoom te zijn om te zien dat er nog velen zullen volgen.

----------


## JohanH

> Ik ken zelfs bedrijven die personeel zwart naar belastingdienst-feestjes sturen. .



Ik heb nog een betere : feestje waar één van de bandleden belastingsinspecteur is.... en alles moest in het zwart van hem terwijl de eindklant een factuur wou....

----------


## knorrepot

@MusicExtra 
Ik ben het helemaal met je eens! Wat dat betreft moet je het denk ik ook wel doen omdat je er plezier aan hebt, echter kom je met je prijs voor de door mij omschreven voorbeeld situatie meer tussen de 1500 en 2000 euro uit!

Wat betreft de stageplaatsen, lijkt leuk, maar dit kost ook geld! Ookal betaal je dit niet per direct aan je stageloper, maar je eigen personeel is bezig je stagair wat te leren, het kost meer tijd, meer uren op een klus, etc. Je wilt immers wel dat je stagair een fatsoenlijke stage krijgt en dus echt heeft om fatsoenlijk begeleid te worden en zijn vragen beantwoord krijgt. Daarbij komende, moet een stagair een x aantal uren stage lopen om zijn stage ''voldoende'' af te ronden, hier moet je dan ook maar ieder weekend werk voor hebben! Anders heeft deze persoon er ook niks aan. 
Buiten de klussen om, moet hij of zij mischien ook nog wel opdrachten/verslagen maken waar informatie voor nodig is en welke jij moet beoordelen etc. Dus of dat nou zo heel veel opleverd..

Off-topic: Nu ben ik niet geheel bekend met stagaires in onze branche, echter wel in de bouw wereld, vanuit dat oogpunt kijk ik dan ook even tegen stages aan.

On-topc: Laten we het momenteel maar even houden op de conclusie dat de loonkosten de grootste kluif aan je been is!
Nuchtere oplossing: Zwart uit betalen.. leuk en aardig tot je controle krijgt, of er gebeurd wat zoals de situatie die ik al eens vaker gepost heb. Dan kan je je bedrijfje ook wel sluiten!

@Rolandino
In mijn voorbeeld situatie heb je die 3 personen voor een minimumloon in dienst. En werk je via een payroll organisatie om zelf geen administratieve rompslomp te hebben.

----------


## MusicXtra

Mijn verhaal klopt niet eens, die € 30,- per uur is een bedrag waar ik zelf echt mijn bed niet voor uitkom, het dubbele lijkt er meer op, dat brengt de totale prijs dus op een kleine € 2000,-....
@Rolandino; verwacht jij kwaliteit te kunnen leveren met alleen maar minimumloners aan het werk?

----------


## knorrepot

Moet ik er toch maar even op inhaken, ik werk ook voor iets meer dan het minimum loon. Dan doe ik ook al het voorkomende werk, licht, geluid, bouw, breek en projectjen. Maargoed dan zit ik nog aan amper 6.50 per uur.. Mijn uren teller begint dan wel te lopen zogouw ik bij de baas het terrein op kom. Maar dan nog is het geen vetpot.. meer omdat ik het momenteel erg leuk vind om te doen. Ik probeer eigenlijk altijd wel kwaliteit te leveren..

----------


## highendsyl

In het dagelijks leven ben ik financieel specialist. Ik ben blij te lezen dat er serieuze forumleden zijn die nadenken over wat eigenlijk de kostprijs is van het verzorgen van licht en geluid tijdens een feestje. En de kostprijs is heel wat anders dan wat de omzet dan moet zijn. En helaas zijn er zogenaamde concurrenten welke hobbymatig iets doen. Wanneer deze dan voor minder dan de werkelijke variabele kosten iets gaan verzorgen, dan moet je snel wegwezen en hun het 'pleziertje' gunnen. Wij doen daar niet aan mee.

Succes collega's!

----------


## Hansound

Op de een of andere manier hebben licht en geluidstechnici te maken met een lage eigenwaarde,en zijn er inderdaad zijn te veel mensen in onze branche bereid om voor veel te weinig geld tot diep in de nacht met zware spullen te gaan sjouwen.

Daarnaast komen de hobbyisten tegenwoordig ook met heel fatsoenlijke sets opdagen en die kunnen rekenen wat ze willen want ze hoeven er niet van te leven.
Nadeel van licht en geluidstechniek is dat het over het algemeen niet als een vak word gezien. Iedereen mag achter een mengtafel gaan staan en lekker interessant doen, geen hond die ook maar enige eis stelt aan zijn werk.

----------


## MusicXtra

Al eens nagedacht over de extreme prijsverschillen in geluidssets?
Op een feestje voor pakweg 300 man publiek kun je met een Dap setje heel aardig uit de voeten, hoeft bij elkaar nog geen € 3000,- te kosten.
Op hetzelfde feestje kun je ook met A-merken aankomen, dan kan de investering al snel oplopen tot € 50,000,- of meer....
In beide gevallen kan het een prima feest worden dus wie is er slimmer bezig?

----------


## knorrepot

> Al eens nagedacht over de extreme prijsverschillen in geluidssets?
> Op een feestje voor pakweg 300 man publiek kun je met een Dap setje heel aardig uit de voeten, hoeft bij elkaar nog geen  3000,- te kosten.
> Op hetzelfde feestje kun je ook met A-merken aankomen, dan kan de investering al snel oplopen tot  50,000,- of meer....
> In beide gevallen kan het een prima feest worden dus wie is er slimmer bezig?



Vandaar dat er hier momenteel meer verdient word met een DAP setje dan met de NEXO kastjes  :EEK!:  Eigenlijk toch te gek voor woorden!

*Maargoed laten we even OT blijven met de vraag: Hoe verlonen jullie je personeel?
*

----------


## MennoSWP

Ik probeer meestal te zorgen dat ze als freelancer gewoon een factuurtje sturen, is voor beide partijen het voordeligst.

----------


## knorrepot

> Ik probeer meestal te zorgen dat ze als freelancer gewoon een factuurtje sturen, is voor beide partijen het voordeligst.



Maar als freelance geluidsman moet je zelf je belasting afdragen en jezelf verzekeren toch? Is dat zoveel voordeliger?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar als freelance geluidsman moet je zelf je belasting afdragen en jezelf verzekeren toch? Is dat zoveel voordeliger?



Een verloningsbedrijf moet ook ergens van leven.....

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Vind dit wel een mooi topic!
Wij zelf zitten (denk ik) met onze prijzen n beetje in het midden.
Tape-showtjes kosten 300 (doen we nog zelde, want er zijn er die voor 175 rijden) en simpel bandje 650 (01v, 6 monitors en EV RX set, 2man pers en wat parren), daarnaast doen we nog heel veel andere dingen.

Personeel betalen? ik zou zeggen gewoon goede afspraken maken,
we spreken klus prijzen af, de ene keer hebben ze pech en moeten ze ver weg, de andere keer hebben ze geluk en zijn ze dicht bij huis.
klusprijzen zitten op +/- 50euro voor -18 en tussen de 60 en 100 voor +18. dj's is een ander verhaal, mensen die goed n band kunnen schuiven +/-125. allemaal op basis van 0 uren contract en bedragen zijn netto voor hun.

----------


## knorrepot

> Vind dit wel een mooi topic!
> Wij zelf zitten (denk ik) met onze prijzen n beetje in het midden.
> Tape-showtjes kosten 300 (doen we nog zelde, want er zijn er die voor 175 rijden) en simpel bandje 650 (01v, 6 monitors en EV RX set, 2man pers en wat parren), daarnaast doen we nog heel veel andere dingen.
> 
> Personeel betalen? ik zou zeggen gewoon goede afspraken maken,
> we spreken klus prijzen af, de ene keer hebben ze pech en moeten ze ver weg, de andere keer hebben ze geluk en zijn ze dicht bij huis.
> klusprijzen zitten op +/- 50euro voor -18 en tussen de 60 en 100 voor +18. dj's is een ander verhaal, mensen die goed n band kunnen schuiven +/-125. allemaal op basis van 0 uren contract en bedragen zijn netto voor hun.




En hoe betaal je je geluidsman zijn klusprijs van 125 euro? Ik maak er trouwens uit op dat deze bij jou in dienst is, en neem aan ook netjes verzekerd ed? 
Of werk je zonder payroll organisatie en doe je de verzekering en belasting zelf?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vind dit wel een mooi topic!
> Wij zelf zitten (denk ik) met onze prijzen n beetje in het midden.



Als ik jouw prijzen zie dan begrijp ik echt niet hoe je daar nog een boterham aan kunt verdienen.....

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

teveel verzadiging op de markt is het enige wat ik hiervoor heb.
in vele ogen ben ik ook een hobbyist maar ik houd wel de markt in de gaten en ga zeker niet onder marktprijzen werken.
daarom zit ik komende maanden ook lekker bij de kachel want alle discoboeren hier doen het voor minder dus heb ik geen werk.
maar in de zomer willen ze weer kwaliteit en mag het alles kosten en is er niets aan de hand.

ach ik lig er niet meer wakker van en doe het graag.
ook werk ik gewoon via een payroll en dat bevalt me best en werk voor een vaste dagprijs zoals heel erg veel mensen dat in deze wereld doen.
niet per uur zoals hier gesproken word.

----------


## knorrepot

> teveel verzadiging op de markt is het enige wat ik hiervoor heb.
> in vele ogen ben ik ook een hobbyist maar ik houd wel de markt in de gaten en ga zeker niet onder marktprijzen werken.
> daarom zit ik komende maanden ook lekker bij de kachel want alle discoboeren hier doen het voor minder dus heb ik geen werk.
> maar in de zomer willen ze weer kwaliteit en mag het alles kosten en is er niets aan de hand.
> 
> ach ik lig er niet meer wakker van en doe het graag.
> ook werk ik gewoon via een payroll en dat bevalt me best en werk voor een vaste dagprijs zoals heel erg veel mensen dat in deze wereld doen.
> niet per uur zoals hier gesproken word.



Dat is ook nog wel een idee ja! Je personeel zowel op een uurprijs inschrijven bij je payroll, als een dag/klus prijs. 
Afhankelijk van je klus, betaal je ze uit in uren, of in een klusprijs.

----------


## renevanh

Los van alle cijfertjes blijft de vraag 'hoe regel je dit exact' nog altijd open volgens mij.

In mijn situatie: ZZP'er die af en toe wat handjes nodig heeft. Ik heb een kleine poule mensen (geen pro's maar amateurs), ook nog eens onder de 18 jaar, die dan meegaan om wat te bouwen, draaien of breken. Nachtwerk vermijd ik, dus vaak 1 uur wel weer thuis (anders ga ik de volgende ochtend wel breken).
Ik betaal deze jongens wel, maar het gaat op dit moment hartstikke zwart. Dat betekend dat ik wel belasting betaal over geld wat ik niet (meer) heb, maar ook dat ze niet verzekerd zijn en er niks op papier staat.

Welke mogelijkheden heb je als ZZP'er dan? Een payroll organisatie is me echt veel te duur, dat is niet te doen. 
Eerlijk gezegd zit ik te denken richting een vrijwilligerscontract met een vrijwilligersvergoeding. Maar hoe dat dan weer met verzekeringen zit... keine ahnung!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

geen idee ook eigenlijk maar dan zal je ook moeten verzekeren inderdaad.

of je wel of geen pro's gebruikt.
op jaarbasis mag je toch iets van 5000€ bijverdienen zonder opgave?
daar vallen deze jongens ook onder alleen moet je dan even kijken hoe het zit met ook weer...
die rottige verzekering.

en ik wil ook niets vervelends zeggen...
maar je kunt payrolling ook gebruiken voor dat eene moment dat er iets fout gaat...
kortom, je kunt gewoon donker werk doen en dan als er wat fout gaat laten verlonen en dan ben je verzekerd.
dat is ook wel, die stok achter de deur...

----------


## renevanh

http://www.inoverheid.nl/artikel/nie...rs-gratis.html

Het bestaat al, daar kunnen wij ook op meeliften volgens mij!

{EDIT}
http://belastingdienst.nl/particulie...ligers-01.html

Niet dus, want je hulpjes vallen niet onder de titel 'vrijwilliger'. Damn... verder zoeken  :Wink: 
{/EDIT}

----------


## Gast1401081

> ....
> op jaarbasis mag je toch iets van 5000€ bijverdienen zonder opgave?




EEEEENK! 
zonder belasting te hoeven betalen, klopt ja. Das de belastingvrije voet, of heffingsvrije voet, of hoe dat ding nu weer heten mag. 
MAAR JE MOET WEL AANGEVEN! ( en de werkgever mag nog ff wat overige kosten aftikken, zoals zorgverzekering-werkgeverdeel, wat werknemersverzekeringspremies, enzo.)

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Dit topic verwoordt geweldig waarom ik bijna nooit meer op pad ben met mijn spullen.



Ik geef je groot gelijk ! Ik doe dat ook steeds meer, en dit zouden ook steeds meer collega's moeten doen.

Klein voorbeeld: Paar weken geleden heb ik met een artiest op de afterparty van de premiere van New Kids in Eindhoven gestaan, vorige week werdt ik gebeld door het bedrijf waar ik voor freelance en deze act voor doe, of ik op 22 december bij Serious recrest in Tilburg deze act ook wil doen. Echter moest dit voor een PROMO prijs, want voerde ze aan, we hebben de afterparty ook al voor promoprijs gedaan, en jouw daarvoor gewoon betaald.

Ze vonden het maar raar dat ik geen Promo prijs heb !  Nou Promo prijzen heb ik de afgelopen 30 jaar wel afgeleerd, want de conclusie is uiteindelijk dat alleen het boekingsburo er beter van wordt en niemand anders.

Dus gewoon mijn tarief betalen, en anders inderdaad lekker op de bank met een filmpje.

----------


## speakertech

Dan zullen we het maar niet hebben over de beloningen als je werkt in de open lucht met 100 volt techniek.

Een beetje wielerronde , waaraan je met minimaal twee man 10 uur werkt, wordt al gedraaid voor ca 200 euro.
Nou weet ik wel dat je met een investering van 3000 euro, al een ronde kunt afspannen, maar er hoort ook nog een auto bij etc.
Afgelopen jaar heb ik diverse klussen gemist, doordat, ik een reële prijs probeerde te vragen.
Een NK cross in de open lucht bosachtig terrein, een dag opbouw, twee dagen draaien en alles wat er voor en er na komt. Vraag je 1800 euro voor drie dagen, krijg je te horen dat de DJ van de drive in de geluidsinstallatie er wel even bij doet.
 Alleen een reportagezender die erbij hoort, moet al bijna 200 euro per dag kosten. Via via hoorde ik dat de DJ na aanbieding nog naarstig op zoek was naar een verhuurder voor de (door de organisatie) vereiste zender. Toch een investering van ca 5000 a 6000 euro!
Een groot kerstevenement gaat niet meer door, omdat iemand het geluid wil doen voor de reclame. De hele tent hangt vol met HK pro.
Ik heb dus steeds minder te doen.
 Ik kan de mensen die een hele dag mee gaan, niet meer bieden dan een paar tientjes en een maaltijd.
Een evenement in de randstad, van 9 tot 18 uur (90 km rijden heen en 90 terug), houdt in dat je daags tevoren moet opbouwen. Gevraagd 600 euro incl BTW. Mooi dat de concurrent voor 300 euro de boel aannam.
Het is duidelijk dat je in deze sector geen (droog) brood kunt verdienen, laat staan personeel fatsoenlijk betalen. Het is toch vreemd dat de marktwerking in staat is om de prijzen tot onder het kosten niveau te drukken. Vraag je gewoon wat meer dan gemiddeld, krijg je geen opdrachten. Naar de kwaliteit en betrouwbaarheid van materiaal en personeel wordt niet eens gevraagd.

Ik ken overigens maar weinig mensen die kunnen leven van de geluids en lichtverhuur.

Speakertech

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Er zijn daarom ook steeds meer mensen in de licht en geluidswereld die hun wereld verbreden en ook misschien volledig overgaan op iets anders.

Ik vind wel dat er best eens een bepaald soort richtlijn ofzo zou mogen komen voor het reeël houden van de prijzen in deze sector.
Ondanks dat ik ook maar freelancer ben die het er maar bij doet merk ik ook gewoon dat ik klusjes kwijt raak door drive in shows die voor 150 euro wel even komen met een complete set.

Ja ik ben die eene freelancer die als hij zelf een klus aan neemt dit wel voor eerlijk geld doet en anders ook gewoon niet komt.
Gelukkig hoef ik er niet van te leven maar ik vind het vervelend voor een ieder die dit wel moet en op deze manier naar de klote word geholpen. Helaas zie ik hier op het forum ook te veel van die 150 euro disco's voorbij komen en ja die jongens kopen steeds beter materiaal maar blijven met dat betere materiaal ook voor nog steeds schandalig lage prijzen werken.

Kwa richtlijn bijv. Een disco avond, 4 uur disco is gewoon minimaal anderhalf uur van te voren aanwezig en een uur tot anderhalf uur breken. Dat is dus gewoon een hele dag werk en moet dus aan een minimum looneis voldoen, ook voor zzp en freelance enz enz. Dan ook nog een minimale afschrijving op de apparatuur, hoe duurder de apparatuur hoe meer afschrijving of hoe minder net hoe je het wilt zien en dat aan de hand van die voorschriften gewoon de prijs bepaald kan worden. Reken je dan meer dan heb je kans dat je de klus niet hebt omdat je te duur bent. Dan kunnen de goede zich van de slechte onderscheiden en vallen de slechte vanzelf om.

Zo werkt het namelijk in de bouw wereld ook. Om bijv een huis te bouwen met deze opties, dat kost gewoon zoveel. Ga je er te ver onder val je vanzelf om en dat zie je nu dan ook gebeuren in de bouw.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het zijn overigens niet alleen de hobbyisten die de markt verzieken, er is ook minimaal één heel groot bedrijf die zich daar schuldig aan maakt.

----------


## Hans van Demen

> Het zijn overigens niet alleen de hobbyisten die de markt verzieken, er is ook minimaal één heel groot bedrijf die zich daar schuldig aan maakt.



Iets met paars of zo......

----------


## Timo Beckman

Echt niet 1 maar meerdere . 
Jammer maar overal is de rek er uit dus ook bij de grote jongens . Die zitten momenteel ook achter de kleinere klussen aan met prijzen die nergens over gaan t.o.v. de spullen die ingezet worden.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zei ook 'minimaal één', daarvan weet ik het zeker.
En nee, ik zeg niet welke kleur er in de bedrijfsnaam voorkomt. :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Het zijn overigens niet alleen de hobbyisten die de markt verzieken, er is ook minimaal één heel groot bedrijf die zich daar schuldig aan maakt.



En daar zit het hem, wij allemaal (van amateur tot pro) proberen over het algemeen een zo goed mogelijk product te leveren, budget of niet, want dat is ons de eer te na. Een mooi voorbeeld uit de muziekwereld (waar het overigens net zo beroerd is gesteld):

Een orkest vraagt een goede trombonist om mee te spelen met een optreden, tegen vergoeding. De trombonist in kwestie heeft zich goed voorbereid en komt ruim op tijd aan op locatie. Daar krijgt hij een envelop in de handen gedrukt, waar 25 euro in blijkt te zitten.
Het optreden begint en het eerste setje speelt de trombonist geweldig. Het 2e setje is het wat minder, maar nog steeds ruim voldoende. Aan het einde van de avond is het ronduit bagger wat er uit zn toeter komt. Na de hand vragen de andere muzikanten wat er aan de hand is. Hij zei het volgende; "Meer kon ik er niet van maken voor 25 euro."


Daan

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Zo werkt het namelijk in de bouw wereld ook. Om bijv een huis te bouwen met deze opties, dat kost gewoon zoveel. Ga je er te ver onder val je vanzelf om en dat zie je nu dan ook gebeuren in de bouw.



Maar ondertussen gebeurt daar wel precies hetzelfde, de bouw bedrijfjes die niet genoeg werk hebben gaan gewoon onder de prijs door en werken soms zelfs voor minder dan kostprijs, als het personeel maar aan de gang kan blijven, liever dat dan geen werk en dus nog hogere (personeels) kosten. Dat dit niet goed kan blijven gaan is duidelijk.

Het grote verschil blijft dat in onze business er gewoon een heleboel mensen / bedrijfjes zijn die het zo graag doen, dat er geld bij mag, of dat ze bijna voor niets werken, en dat is echt niet iets van enkel de laatste jaren. Ik denk ook dat er simpelweg te veel aanbod is voor de hoeveelheid werk. De hoeveelheid feesten etc. is gewoon stukken minder, en ik heb het gevoel dat er alleen maar meer aanbod is in de markt. Dat zal waarschijnlijk voorlopig ook niet veranderen met de huidige studie richtingen op AV gebied.

Ik las pas ergens dat de helft van de discotheken inmiddels failliet / gestopt is en zo ongeveer op elke straathoek kun je momenteel wel een kroeg / zaal kopen, durf niet te bieden want je hebt hem aan je broek!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik denk ook dat er simpelweg te veel aanbod is voor de hoeveelheid werk. De hoeveelheid feesten etc. is gewoon stukken minder, en ik heb het gevoel dat er alleen maar meer aanbod is in de markt. 
> Ik las pas ergens dat de helft van de discotheken inmiddels failliet / gestopt is en zo ongeveer op elke straathoek kun je momenteel wel een kroeg / zaal kopen, durf niet te bieden want je hebt hem aan je broek!



Dat klopt helemaal, heb tot een jaar of 5 geleden wekelijks bedrijfsfeesten gedaan, nu bijna niet één meer.
En het klopt inderdaad dat het aantal clubs zo ongeveer gehalveerd is maar dit is ook door een verschuiving naar de grote dance events.
Die hebben op hun beurt nu een heel slechte zomer achter de rug dus het zal mij benieuwen wat dat in 2012 gaat worden.

----------


## Rolandino

DAt is een van de grote problemen juist. TEVEEL AANBOD.

Helaas wordt daar niets aan gedaan door KvK en Belasting.

Inschrijven gaat tegenwoordig te makkelijk en de belasting ziet veel van onze bedrijven als HOBBIEMATIG.

Op zich geen probleem concurentie mag er zijn maar op dit moment is er geen sprake van concurentie maar marktverzieking.

De klant werkt er ook aan mee natuurlijk want die kijkt in zijn portemonnee en het zal hem een BIET zijn met wat voor spul je aankomt zetten.

Zoalls al eerdere is aangehaald :

En wie is er nu slimmer bezig de een die veel showtec spul koopt en op dit moment veel verhuurt voor in onze ogen te lage prijzen of wij die onze boterham moeten verdienen en Amerken aanbieden en tegenwoordig voor de klant de hoofdprijs vragen en die juist een stapje terug gaat naar de concollega.

De PROwereld moet ook een stukje terug ben ik van mening om werk te behouden maar de meeste zijn gewoon te koppig om het te doen ( teveel risico ) maar ik ben ook eerlijk in het verleden deed ik geen klussen onder de 1000 euro per dag op dit moment pak ik ook klussen van 3 a 400 maar dan 2 a 3x per dag.

De keus ligt bij jezelf er is echt nog wel geld te verdienen hoor in deze wereld. Maar het gaat niet zoals het hoort tenminste theoretisch zou het anders moeten. Helaas leven we in een wereld waar  theorie en praktijk niet samengaan.

Helaas werken de grote jongens hieraan het hardste mee ! en juist die lopen het meeste te klagen.

----------


## speakertech

> DAt is een van de grote problemen juist. TEVEEL AANBOD.
> 
> Helaas wordt daar niets aan gedaan door KvK en Belasting.



Dat is denk ik ook niet hun taak.
De overheid propageert marktwerking met verve. Er moest eens iemand teveel verdienen!
Ook vestigingseisen zijn er niet meer. Vakdiploma's en ook het middenstandsdiploma zijn afgeschaft en voor nog maar een paar beroepen zijn diploma's nodig, .
Ook daar wordt aangenomen dat er een zelfreinigende werking optreedt. Helaas is dat niet het geval. Zelfs kwaadwillende ondernemers, laten de zaak gewoon ploffen en gaan even vrolijk elders weer verder.

Verder denk ik dat er voor de belastingdienst te weinig te halen valt.
Het fotograferen van bedrijfsauto's in de weekeinden bij IKEA, pretparken en dergelijk soort bedrijven, levert veel meer op dan de jongens die zonder factuur ergens een bandje versterken. Gebeurt dat laatste niet in de open lucht, dan is het nog moeilijker te controleren.
 Ik heb collega's die persé geen klussen aannemen als het op factuur moet. Het mooie is wel dat ze de bedrijfsnaam op de auto hebben staan.

Dit is misschien wel interessant om door te lezen en te kunnen vaststellen waardoor het mogelijk allemaal wat minder gaat.
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vestigi...bedrijven_1954

Speakertech

----------


## showband

Toch hebben er veel tenten zowel bands, DJ's als verhuurbedrijven wel een bal laten vallen.
Tijdens de IT boom maakte het eigenlijk niet uit wat je deed, gehuurd werdt er toch. Als ik dan vroeg aan andere bands "wat investeer je nu?" bleek alles uitbetaald te worden. Er werdt niets opgebouwd.

Geluidsbedrijven gingen voor de mooiste en duurste klussen. Volgens mij staan er meer line array's in schuren dan er zalen zijn. Terwijl er geen interesse was in stageplaatsen creeren voor de nieuwe technicus die nodig is. (verstand van processors, digi-mixen, opbouw kleine krachtige systemen, rijbewijs voor grotere wagens) Een bandklus blijft maar aangenomen worden door oudere gasten die er een sjouwer bij moeten hebben. Die noodgedwongen hun prijzen laten zakken en nog minder investeren.  Terwijl de markt de sets wil die achterin een stationwagen passen en door een man gedaan worden. De markt vraagt om bedrijven die service verlenen. Bijvoorbeeld bij die nieuwe band eens in de oefenruimte komen kijken voor ze beslissen alsnog "alles zo te doen als ze al 20 jaar met succes gedaan hebben"

Afschrijven? ho maar. personeel aan je binden om reparaties zelf te doen? Ho maar.
Op een gegven moment moet de prijs omlaag omdat er een nieuwe concurent is, en dan is het enige verschil dat die nieuwe spullen heeft. De rest is niet onderscheidend. Ik heb altijd veel kritiek gehad op mijn huurbeleid. Maar dat kwam omdat ik selecteer op onderhoud, en totaalplaatje, niet op "hoe het hoort". Enig verschil is wel dat ik nog besta na 30 jaar optreden in de onderkant van de markt....

Het vet is er totaal af, dus misschien houd het livewerk langzaam voor mij straks ook op. De druk van de +/-120 tot 240 nieuwe beroepsmuzikanten die tegenwoordig per jaar afstuderen en zich de markt op willen vechten drukt de prijzen enorm. Maar de economische realiteit is dat ik door het lang te doen een kleine voorsprong heb in mogelijkheden. Mijn opslag en basis geluidsset is bijvoorbeeld in _afbetaald_ eigendom, met dank aan de overbetaalde feesten in de nineties van grabbelende bankiers en It-ers.

De uurlonen staan niet alleen in de geluidstechniek onder druk. Ongeschoold werk / werk in laag aanzien wordt snel in salaris ver onder minimumloon gedrukt. realitycheck: In de transport, postbezorging, schoonmaak, tuinbouw, recreatiesector. Is het werkelijk *uurloon* voor een volwassene eur3,50/uur tot eur4,50/uur. *Ja nu al.*  En in de post zijn de bedrijven nu al bezig om de regering te vragen of ze van hun werknemers het pensioenfonds mogen opeten. Waarom denk je dat die 300.000 banen niet door de 400.000 nederlandse werkelozen worden ingenomen? 

ongeschoold arbeider / ZZP: 7,35 minimum loon x 36 uur/w x 4 weken/maand = 1058,40 BRUTO
ongeschoold arbeider / ZZP: 4,50 werkelijk loon x 10 oproepklussen 3 uur/w x 4 weken/maand = 540 BRUTO
Uitkering = 950 BRUTO 
huur 450/mnd + verplicht ziektekosten 96,- + gas licht water +/- 60,- + wat kleren, bellen/postzegels met belasting en banken wegens administratiefouten, 10euro = 616euro en dan zonder eten naar bed....

We willen toch een regering waar rechts zijn vingers bij aflikt?

Het is niet zo dat mensen in het amusementswereldje daar los van staan hoor. En zolang de borsato's en meeuwissen op tv hun rijkdom tonen zal niemand medelijden met je hebben. Je bent te duur want dat is gewoon zo. _"Iedereen weet dat toch?"_

----------


## MusicXtra

De belastingdienst of KVK gaan hier echt niets aan veranderen, dat zou ook slechts gevolgbestrijding zijn.
Bovendien is er, door de economische tegenwind, meer aanbod dan vraag dus zullen er, hoe pijnlijk ook, bedrijven moeten verdwijnen.
Wij hebben nog de pech dat er de laatste jaren een enorme toename is van apparatuur die qua prestaties niet veel meer onderdoet voor A-merken maar qua prijs binnen bereik van amateurs is gekomen, hierdoor is het met heel weinig geld al mogelijk om iets moois neer te zetten.
Het tij keren door regelgeving of keurmerken werkt ook niet, dat is in het verleden al zo vaak aangetoond. Een keurmerk wordt doorgaans in het leven geroepen door branche organisaties, in het bestuur van die organisaties zitten meestal afgevaardigden van de grotere bedrijven in die branche omdat de kleinere spelers er geen tijd voor vrij kunnen maken. Daardoor zal het beleid altijd in het voordeel van de grotere bedrijven uitpakken.
Meestal verzandt een branche organisatie in een logge bureaucratische en geldverslindende club die vooral bezig is met zelfverrijking en daar zit je echt niet op te wachten.
Het is hopen op betere tijden waarbij er meer evenementen worden georganiseerd die ook meer mogen kosten.

----------


## renevanh

Even reëel: als jij klanten kwijtraakt omdat ze voor een paar tientjes DJ Hobbybob inhuren, dan zijn dat toch helemaal geen klanten uit jouw markt?
Je raakt die klant niet kwijt omdat jij te duur bent, je raakt die klant kwijt omdat het budget van de klant klein is en de kwaliteit hem een zorg zal zijn. DJ Hobbybob maakt er voor een paar tientjes een geinig (brak klinkend, maar who cares, we zijn toch allemaal half doof) feestje van. De pro maakt er een knalfeest van waar nog 3 jaar over gepraat wordt... maar wat zal de opdrachtgever dat schelen?

Jij kan misschien een outdoor fiets event helemaal geniaal realiseren, maar als het voor 2000,- minder kan is de opdrachtgever ook blij met een DJ bij de finish, inclusief DAP microfoontje en MP3'tjes laptop. Klagen de gasten achteraf dat ze het commentaar niet konden horen langs de baan? Jammer dan, ze hebben toch al entree betaald! Zo denken opdrachtgevers tegenwoordig. Kwaliteit is ondergeschikt geworden aan de kosten.

Het gaat mis op het moment dat bedrijven uit de pro markt de markt van DJ Hobbybob binnendringen door het leveren van hoge kwaliteit voor veel te lage prijzen. Vaak doen ze dat uit noodzaak omdat de afgelopen jaren het aantal bedrijfsfeestjes gekelderd is. Deze pro bedrijven moeten wel alles aannemen, desnoods tegen lage prijzen, om een bestaansrecht te houden. Als ze de markt willen beschermen gaan ze gewoon failliet en dat willen ze natuurlijk niet.
Het kan dus wel goedkoop realiseert de klant zich - ook als het pro's zijn. Poef, weg markt.

Wat ik probeer te zeggen: DJ Hobbybob is geen marktverzieker (hij bediend een hele andere markt), dat bedrijf wat line-arrays levert voor de prijs van een halve drive-in, dat is de marktverzieker.

----------


## Kasper

Goedendag aan allen,

Ik ben van mening dat er in deze branche weinig ondernemers actief zijn, maar des te meer hobbyisten die ondernemer(tje) spelen.

groet,
Kasper

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat ik probeer te zeggen: DJ Hobbybob is geen marktverzieker (hij bediend een hele andere markt), dat bedrijf wat line-arrays levert voor de prijs van een halve drive-in, dat is de marktverzieker.



En dat ben ik volledig met je eens....

----------


## Gast1401081

sorry, ff rectificeren : de salarissen liggen iets hoger : jij gaat uit van netto, volgens mij.. 

KLIK

De uitkering is trouwens sowieso 70% van dat minimum loon, dus de 940/0,7 = 1342

----------


## showband

OK minimumloon is meer....

maar de betaling kan ik kopieën contracten van laten zien, Postiljon motels die 3 maanden nuluren contracten doen met twee maanden opzegtermijn enzo. Wederrechtelijk maar mensen worden wel vanuit de uitkering verplicht erop te solliciteren... de uitkering van 70% is voor zzp en tijdelijke krachten alleen een droom. die krijgen ze niet.

----------


## knorrepot

M.a.w er is momenteel weinig meer te verdienen in onze wereld! Wat zeg ik? Niks!

Toch maar hopen op beter tijden dan.. (zucht)

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Dan wil ik even nog wat zeggen, zelf doen we licht en geluid en veel andere dingen, maar doen jullie wel moeite om echt werk binnen te halen? onze ervaring hier is met een beetje marketing, dat er echt wel handel inzit. En nee wie doen bijna geen bruiloften, maar vooral bedrijfsfeestjes, horeca en evenementen tot +/- 2000pers. Enige wat je wel moet doen naar mijn mening is bij blijven, je kan niet meer aankomen met 4 fourbarren. Als de klant 2 4barren en 4 showtec movingheadjes ziet, is die al snel blij. Ook dat zie ik vaak fout gaan!

Als je altijd bandjes hebt gedaan, boor ook eens een andere markt aan, bandjes worden gewoon minder geboekt, dus ook daardoor komt het dat je minder werk hebt. We deden vroeg ook bandjes, maar sinds hier in de regio je dood gegooid word met bandjes bedrijven, is het niet meer interessant, dus heb ik hier niet meer op geinvesteerd. Als je weet dat de klant niet voor kwaliteid gaat, waarom dan investeren in hele dikke tafels? en waarom niet gewoon met bijv. n 01V96 je klusjes doen? als je optijd schakeld en overbodig spul eruit doet (hoe pijn het ook kan doen) en investeert in rendabel spul (of dat dan showtec of martin is, maakt niet uit, is puur afhankelijk van JOUW markt), is er zeker nog wel geld te verdienen in deze sector.

Echter, ga je zitten wachtten tot de telefoon gaat, ben je merkengeil, en wil je alleen maar het duurste van het duurste hebben maar willen/kunnen jouw klanten dat niet betalen, ga je nat, of je wil of niet, want juist in de handel waar de duurdere merken gevraagd worden (dus rider klusjes) komen de grotere jongens kijken, en daar ga je het (helaas) nooit van winnen, omdat ze trailers vol spul hebben staan.

Ik heb de afgelopen jaren alleenmaar toename in omzet en winst gezien hier binnen het bedrijf, maar heb altijd spul dat overbodig was, meteen gedropt, en geinvesteerd in spul waarvan ik (bijna) zeker was dat ik het snel terug kon verdienen. Ik heb vaak het idee dat er veel bedrijfjes zijn die investeren om een bepaalde status te kunnen behalen ofzo, maar ik ben van mening dat je daar niet ver mee komt....

Jongens, ik zou zeggen, schouders eronder en gazzz erop!

----------


## renevanh

> onze ervaring hier is met een beetje marketing, dat er echt wel handel inzit.



Volgens mij heb je daar helemaal gelijk. Waar het echter bij heel veel kleine bedrijfjes (zoals bij mij) mis gaat is dat we niet weten HOE we die marketing moeten aanpakken. 
Google adwords werkt niet voor onze branche (vanwege het feit dat klanten incidentele op zoek zijn naar een leverancier voor licht/geluid, niet continu op zoek zijn naar de goedkoopste zoals het geval is met bijvoorbeeld een online kledingwinkel).
Mond tot mond reclame werkt, maar in beperkte mate. Klanten waar je één keer iets voor doet vergeten je gewoon na verloop van tijd.
Direct mailing (B2B maar ook B2C) mag wettelijk gezien niet meer.

Enige wat overblijft is potentiële klanten bellen, maar voor je het weet zit je weer met bel-me-niet registers of de verkeerde persoon aan de lijn bij bedrijf x die jou wat wil toezeggen zonder bevoegd te zijn...

Marketing is verdomde lastig ben ik al achter!

----------


## tha_dj

Tsja......

WIJ doen, het bedrijf er ook hobby matig bij !!!
Heb een leuke regeling met mijn baas zodat ik vrijdag middag op rit kan, alleen gaan we minder want het is minder in de markt.
WIJ hebben redelijk gewone prijzen en houden ons hier ook aan, omdat variabele prijzen verwarring brengt bij zowel jezelf als klanten.
Ook binnen de horeca wordt door kroeg eigenaren besproken hoe bedrijf x was voor € en bedrijf y voor € !!! Reken je verschillende prijzen lig je er al uit of ben je ONBETROUWBAAR.
Daarnaast zitten we ook in de springkussens, abraham, sarah's en door middel van onze jaarlijkse flyer, huis aan huis in onze woon omgeving WEET men ons te vinden.
Door diezelfde flyers via de post te sturen naar geselecteerde horeca bedrijven en bedrijven hebben we ook buiten de gemeente onze klussen.
Inmiddels in 6 jaar ook al aardig wat gedaan en daarvan ook de laatste 4 jaar VEEL vaste evenementen, bedrijfsfeesten, enz die voorlopig blijven door ???

Waarschijnlijk het hele traject van duidelijkheid, eerlijkheid, enz.....

Zijn begonnen met b merken, welke op sommige gebieden ook vervangen zijn door A merken vanwege grotere verhuurbaarheid, maar hanteren gewoon nog de b merken qua verlichting omdat het voor ons MEER oplevert en de klant NIKS uitmaakt.

Maar duiken met de prijs of voor uitgescheten prijzen op rit ??? NEE, dan blijf ik thuis of werk ik voor de baas extra, levert mij ook een VAST uurloon op wat dus gewoon reeel is. Ook bij de garage krijg ik GEEN korting omdat ze de monteur dan wel minder rekenen op factuur, en zelfde geld voor een loodgieter die je belt of wat dan ook.

----------


## mrVazil

leuk voor jullie natuurlijk, maar daarom hoef je toch niet zo te schreeuwen?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Volgens mij heb je daar helemaal gelijk. Waar het echter bij heel veel kleine bedrijfjes (zoals bij mij) mis gaat is dat we niet weten HOE we die marketing moeten aanpakken.



Dit werkt ook alleen maar als je in (een te groot aanbod) jezelf kunt onderscheiden van de rest, als iedereen er even goed in is, dan houdt het ook weer op.  :Smile: 
Hoe je het ook went of keert, niet iedereen kan van huis, of we moeten gezamelijk feestjes gaan doen, zeg 3 disco's op 1 bruiloft of personeelsfeest.  :Cool:

----------


## Rolandino

er is werk genoeg maar de klant wil niet meer dan een x bedrag betalen. Daar kun jij in mee gaan of niet.

Ik hou de eer aan mezelf en zeg vaak nee.

Laatst een offerte gemaakt voor een truss care van 10x3x3m voor twee maanden met 10 tal HID spots erop.

Klant stuurt een bericht terug dat ie mij een oplichter vond ( ik vroeg 3x meer )  want een ander bedrijf ( zal de naam niet noemen ) deed deze klus voor 550,00 in BTW

Waar sta je dan als eerlijke werker ?

IK ga geen caree van 10x3x3 met 10X HID spots 2 maanden neerzetten voor 550 inclusief montage / demontage en transport.

----------


## NesCio01

> Marketing is verdomde lastig ben ik al achter!



Ik mocht dit jaar 2 x Karen Romme versterken
met het verhaal over haar "Calimeromarketing", waarin
zij de kracht van marketing in het klein (Calimero) uitlegt.

Mss is het boek wel een aanrader?

Zelf heb ik als free-lancer geen klagen, maar merk best wel
dat het theaterwerk bijvoorbeeld terugloopt.
Daarentegen merk ik wel dat het AV-werk bij bedrijfsevenmenten
juist aantrekt. M.n. heb ik dus geïnvesteerd in het om kunnen gaan
met o.a. de software in deze markt.

Nu nog een cursus Q-lab, dat wordt de hoogste tijd!

grtz

----------


## knorrepot

Dat je je moet onderscheiden van de rest, en niet alleen blind staren op 1 markt (bandjes bijv.) ben ik helemaal met je eens!

Zelf doen wij naast bandje, ook veel disco's, losse verhuur, verhuur van alleen een een eindstack, presentaties, bedrijfsfeesten, openingen, uitvaarten, vaste instalaties, etc.

We werken veel voor Monuta, Rabobank OostAchterhoek, Nedap, Kaak Partyverhuur, SteamEntertaiment, Estinea, Marga Klompé, etc

Dus dat dat betreft zijn we best ruim bezig. Dat moet ook wel, wand als je je blindstaart op 1 markt ga je je hoofd niet boven water houden denk ik. 
We werken dan ook met een aantal vaste merken kwa licht-geluid. Ieder zijn budget. Daarnaast nog een serie eigenbouw, zo passen we dan de gebruikte materialen aan aan het budget van de klant. Waar vroeger een klant chique feesten deed, en hiervoor een NEXO setje huurde, loopt nu de deur uit met een EV setje of soms zelfs eigen kasten.. om maar een voorbeeld te geven.

Als je de vanavond in een feesttent stond met een rock&roll band, en de volgende dag een exclusieve uitvaart moet doen, en op zondag nog de jaarafsluiting en een medewerkers bijeenkomst van een zorgcombinatie, hiervoor 3 zalen inricht met geluid en beed, kom je natuurlijk niet met het zelfde spul aan zetten!
Nu ik het steeds leuker vind om bandjes te mixen, heb ik aan gegeven wel een vaste band te willen schuiven. Dus is er weer plaats voor 1 a 2 bandjes. 
En we zijn i.s.m. een boekingsbureau bezig met het opzetten van een ''roadshow'' (nou ik ben benieuwd) Dus wat dat betreft best breed. Dan is het het nog leuk om te doen, voorral de afwisselling. 

Moet ik er wel even bij zeggen dat mijn baas niet hobby-matig bezig is.
Mag mijn vaste uitspraak momenteel prima in deze context passen: ''Variatie is het sleutelwoord!''   (er zit hier wel een copieright op :Big Grin: )

----------


## Rolandino

Je moet idd wel wat meer te bieden hebben dan alleen een parlat en een rookmachine.

Maar als je er geen werk mee hebt hoef je het niet aan te schaffen.

wij doen ook veel verschillende dingen van afhaal tot komplete produktie.

Als je dat niet doet scheelt het zeker wel meer dan de helft van je omzet.

Amerken is 80% niet belangrijk als het er maar goed verzorgd uitziet en de samenwerking goed is met de klant.

Weinig bedrijven denken met de klant mee want hun zijn de PRO's en weten hoe het moet.

Enkele voorbeelden die belangrijk zijn in deze wereld zijn :

Flexibiliteit
Improvisatie
Aanbod
Prijs/kwaliteit
Representatie

Het is ook een kwestie van geven en nemen. Helaas willen veel collega alleen maar nemen waardoor de kwaliteit achteruit gaat.

Ik bedoel hiermee dat bv een klus voor de volle mep gedaan wordt en klant ontevreden is over de uitvoer, deze klant de volgende keer niet meer zo gek is om weer voor de zelfde prijs te gaan halen laat staan bij hetzelfde bedrijf dan gaan ze naar een goedkopere optie.

Zoals al veel eerder gezegd hier op het forum je kan als geluidsboer een schuur vol hebben met Amerken en de hoofdprijs vragen je hard op je bek kan gaan omdat er geen goede prestatie's geleverd worden.

Een geluidsboer met een schuur vol Bmerken kan juist torenhoog schiten doordat hij juist wel goede prestatie's levert.

deze jongen heeft een goede prijs / kwaliteit verhouding. Klant is tevreden met zijn gedane werk wel of niet met Amerken prijs is goed en uitvoering ook dus een tevreden klant.

----------


## tha_dj

Oh jee, ben iets teveel afgedwaald !!!

Stukje verloning vergeten  :Embarrassment: 

Maar goed, zoals ik al aangaf heeft alles zijn prijs, en dat geld ook zekers voor mijn incidentele helpende handjes !!!
Zijn gewoon mensen die het leuk vinden om met mij mee te gaan, maar NIET tegen elke prijs.

Heb een buurjongetje van 15 die middagjes mee helpt en hiervoor € 50,- vangt.
Heb een neef mee die gewoon met 20 jaar en een rijbewijs € 100,- vangt voor avondje hulp.
Degene die draait / schuift vangt tussen de € 100,- en € 200,- afhankelijk van de klus.

Uiteraard GRIJS....

Allemaal door mij vastgelegde prijzen waar ze van op aan kunnen, betaald na afloop van het werk !
Sponsoring vermijd ik ook omdat het MIJ gewoon alleen maar KOST, en uit ervaring weet ik dat het niks oplevert ondanks de mooie beloftes en praatjes.
Ook korting bij maandelijkse events krijg je in NATURE aan het eind van de rit, oftewel 10% = 9 keer betalen en 10e keer gratis disco ( 0 factuur ) !!!
Betaald de klant laat, niet is het MIJN risico, want hun hebben het werk goed uitgevoerd en zijn hun zorgen NIET.

Hierdoor kan ik ook rekenen op de mensen om mij heen en hou ik alles transparant en duidelijk.

----------


## Stoney3K

> En dat ben ik volledig met je eens....



Probleem is ook nog een keer dat een klant daardoor voor 3 keer niks wel een set wil zien die je ook in de HMH vindt. En zich dan rot schrikken als je zegt dat het huren van line-arrays ongeveer pas begint bij een klusje van 5 à 10K, inclusief opbouwen, afbouwen en bedienend personeel....

De marktverziekers zijn er weer de oorzaak van dat klanten te weinig inbegroten voor A/V op een evenement, waardoor de lui die levensvatbaar willen blijven soms ook noodgedwongen onder hun prijs moeten gaan zitten. En zo krijg je uiteindelijk een mooie kettingreactie.

----------


## vasco

tha_dj, je blijft "schreeuwen" of hangt je shift toets zo af en toe vast. Het is echt niet nodig om die worden zo te "schreeuwen" door je tekst, de boodschap komt ook wel over zonder en maakt het een stuk rustiger om te lezen.

----------


## knorrepot

Dit topic word wel vaak verplaatst!?   :EEK!:

----------


## axs

Dit topic zal nu in dit forumdeel blijven staan... stond eerst in 'live-forum' en daarna in 'de lounge'...
Beiden waren niet de beste keuze en het werd nu definitief hier in 'organisatie'-forum geplaatst  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Nog een keer verplaatsen gaat knaken kosten, weet alleen niet zo goed hoe ik die moet verlonen, iemand een suggestie?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Spaarloon rekening openen of hoe ze dat ook noemen
 :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

postzegels bijplakken?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Onder rembours misschien?

----------


## Stoney3K

Maar wel eerst even een Wet Keten Aansprakelijkheidsverklaring overleggen bij je opdrachtgever?

MAW: Kan de hele 'discussie' over het verhuizen van dit onderwerp ook even worden opgeruimd?

----------


## moderator

Mwoah, Volgens mij is het verlonen niet eens het onderwerp geweest, op de onderwerptitel na dan.
Wat voor deal je maakt met de vaklui die de klus voor je gaan uitvoeren is een deal tussen twee partijen. Wat ik voornamelijk teruglees is dat de calculatie van een project niet naar wens verloopt, incluis de economische gevolgen.
Heeft geen drol te maken met Live, is een prima onderwero voor aan de bar ( Lounge) en zou wanneer er serieus over gesproken zou worden thuis horen in het organisatie forum.

Zie het als subtiele bijsturing van het discussie onderwerp, mag je gewoon je voordeel mee doen!

Goed weekend, ik ben klussen

----------


## Niko Hylkema

> Los van alle cijfertjes blijft de vraag 'hoe regel je dit exact' nog altijd open volgens mij.
> 
> In mijn situatie: ZZP'er die af en toe wat handjes nodig heeft. Ik heb een kleine poule mensen (geen pro's maar amateurs), ook nog eens onder de 18 jaar, die dan meegaan om wat te bouwen, draaien of breken. Nachtwerk vermijd ik, dus vaak 1 uur wel weer thuis (anders ga ik de volgende ochtend wel breken).
> Ik betaal deze jongens wel, maar het gaat op dit moment hartstikke zwart. Dat betekend dat ik wel belasting betaal over geld wat ik niet (meer) heb, maar ook dat ze niet verzekerd zijn en er niks op papier staat.
> 
> Welke mogelijkheden heb je als ZZP'er dan? Een payroll organisatie is me echt veel te duur, dat is niet te doen. 
> Eerlijk gezegd zit ik te denken richting een vrijwilligerscontract met een vrijwilligersvergoeding. Maar hoe dat dan weer met verzekeringen zit... keine ahnung!




Handig ,de belastingdienst kijkt mee...

De prijzen die jullie noemen zijn toch hobbyprijzen.

Je kunt een licht en geluids technicus met ervaring toch geen 125 euro geven..

Beetje goede tech kost 300-400 euro/dagdeel

----------


## Niko Hylkema

juist ,we zitten in een vreemde weareld ,nul uren contracten mogen geen contract heten ...vind ik




> OK minimumloon is meer....
> 
> maar de betaling kan ik kopieën contracten van laten zien, Postiljon motels die 3 maanden nuluren contracten doen met twee maanden opzegtermijn enzo. Wederrechtelijk maar mensen worden wel vanuit de uitkering verplicht erop te solliciteren... de uitkering van 70% is voor zzp en tijdelijke krachten alleen een droom. die krijgen ze niet.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Handig ,de belastingdienst kijkt mee...
> 
> De prijzen die jullie noemen zijn toch hobbyprijzen.
> 
> Je kunt een licht en geluids technicus met ervaring toch geen 125 euro geven..
> 
> Beetje goede tech kost 300-400 euro/dagdeel



@renevanh

Je kunt die jongens gewoon een VAR laten aanvragen en  dan kun je ze legaal 'wit' betalen en laten werken zonder dat jij er  loonbelasting over moet betalen als werkgever (zowel ZZP, eenmanszaak,  BV) En als je netjes werkt betaal je 19% over je inkomsten en heb je als  ZZP'er behoorlijk wat aftrekposten. Klein ander aandachtspunt is het  feit dat jongens onder de 18 jaar maar tot 11u 's avonds mogen werken  (arbeidstijdenwet is iets uniforms!)

@Niko

Jij hebt het  met de €300,- - €400,- die jij noemt over tech's op producties van  formaat in een wat hoger segment van de markt (bijv. APR) In het  bandjescircuit gelden lagere tarieven en is die €125,- zeer net betaald.  Echter gaat de (mindere) economie op alle lagen van de markt toeslaan  en gaan die bedragen van 3 a €400,- in verhouding harder zakken dan de  €125,- wanneer de opdrachtgevers en klanten het mes in de budgetten gaan  zetten. Op menskracht kan bij de beter betalende bedrijven dan ineens  meer focus op scherpere inkoop liggen want de omzet uit huur van  apparatuur moet gewaarborgd blijven om de afschrijvingen en  investeringen te doen. Natuurlijk blijven de toppers voor dit werk een  dergelijk tarief doorrekenen en zal dat ook worden betaald onder het  motto; uitzonderingen daargelaten.

In de IT branche is afgelopen  twee jaar deze slag ook al geslagen. Waar vroeger de bomen tot aan de  hemel groeiden en externe of inhuur specilisten (zowel ZZP als  werknemers van grote ondernemingen) hoge tarieven hanteerden, gingen in  hun uurtarieven omlaag van €200,- p/u naar soms wel €60,- per uur voor  hetzelfde werk met hetzelfde resultaat of kwaliteit (uitzonderingen  daargelaten)

----------


## renevanh

> @renevanh
> 
> Je kunt die jongens gewoon een VAR laten aanvragen en  dan kun je ze legaal 'wit' betalen en laten werken zonder dat jij er  loonbelasting over moet betalen als werkgever (zowel ZZP, eenmanszaak,  BV) En als je netjes werkt betaal je 19% over je inkomsten en heb je als  ZZP'er behoorlijk wat aftrekposten. Klein ander aandachtspunt is het  feit dat jongens onder de 18 jaar maar tot 11u 's avonds mogen werken  (arbeidstijdenwet is iets uniforms!)



Daar heb je absoluut gelijk in, alleen zou die jongen dan ook ZZP'er moeten worden, een keuze die je mijn inziens zelfstandig moet maken en nooit in gedwongen mag worden. Er komt namelijk best een en ander bij kijken zoals boekhouding, belastingaangifte en urenregistratie. In aanmerking komen voor een zelfstandigenaftrek lukt een scholier bijna niet, dus zou hij ook nog eens belasting moeten betalen.

Het puntje dat minderjarige niet na 23:00 uur mogen werken is mij bekend, maar aangezien ik nachtwerk op eigen producties zelf ook niet leuk vind gaan we dan meestal lekker 's ochtends breken.
Een showtje wat tot 00:00 of 01:00 doorgaat komt soms wel voor, maar dan zijn die jongens meer aan het rondkoekeloeren en wachten tot we naar huis gaan, dan aan het werken. Meestal toch DJ's babysitten zo laat op de avond (en dat doe ik zelf), dus technisch gezien is er van werk dan geen sprake. Maar helemaal 100% correct is dat ook weer niet.

----------

